# Favorite guitar player



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wanted to know who some of your favorite guitar players are. Post videos if you can. One of my favorites is Dick Dale. He was popular in the 60s with the beach crowds. If you watch the video close, he plays his guitar upside down, bass strings to bottom. When he was young he wanted to play guitar and someone gave him a right hand guitar, he is left handed. He flipped it upside down and taught himself to play. He is now in his 70s and still performing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmmbF1Z ... re=related


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Didn't Hendrix play his guitar kind of unorthidox like that?

My favorite has to be Angus Young. What a showman! Even at 53 years old or whatever he is. I have seen him play twice and he is just amazing!

I have seen Jimmy Page play live too and he was pretty impressive.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i second angus young :rock:


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Jimi Hendrex also played a right hand guitar with his left hand, but he restrung it so the bass strings where up.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

This guy might not be real famous but he is amazing at guitar. His name is Andy Mckee.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd have to say Keith Urban or Ted Nugent. Been to 3 Nuge concerts and he can tear it up on the guitar. Keith Urban is an incredible guitar player but don't really like is new music.

Recently saw a You Tube video of Travis Tritt warming up. He's good too but it reminded me any acoustic jamming sounds way better than electric noise.

will try to post video


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Clapton for me


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The late, the great.........






and of course, from the greatest band EVER!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Twopopper,

Do you play?

I have a pretty good collection that doesnt get used NEARLY enough.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

twopopper said:


> Just wanted to know who some of your favorite guitar players are. Post videos if you can. One of my favorites is Dick Dale. He was popular in the 60s with the beach crowds. If you watch the video close, he plays his guitar upside down, bass strings to bottom. When he was young he wanted to play guitar and someone gave him a right hand guitar, he is left handed. He flipped it upside down and taught himself to play. He is now in his 70s and still performing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmmbF1Z ... re=related


And if you notice in that video hes playing a left handed guitar strung right. Much like Hendrix (also left handed) who played right handed guitars strung left.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Jimmy Page, Angus Young, Eric Clapton, Joe Walsh, All are great in their own right. The list could go on for a long time. Even Eddie VanHalen would fit in there somewhere.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

what was that thing that Junior Brown used?

I vote clapton on unplugged, kirk hammet on plugged.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> what was that thing that Junior Brown used?
> 
> I vote clapton on unplugged, kirk hammet on plugged.


Junior Brown plays a custom double neck, 6-string on top and a "lap steel" on the bottom neck.

He opened for Bob Dylan in Fargo a few years ago at Newman field. AWESOME!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hammerhead said:


> Even Eddie VanHalen would fit in there somewhere.


No talent a$$clown.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would also include Jeff Beck and Carlos Santana on electric and I personally like Willie Nelson on acoustic.

But my wife says I have weird taste in music. 8)

huntin1


----------



## OverLord (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

On acoustic guitar, I gotta go with Mason Williams. Classical Gas.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Even Eddie VanHalen would fit in there somewhere.
> ...


Not my favorite band but Eddie is talented for sure....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can do an aweful lot with gain.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> You can do an aweful lot with gain.


Well there you go. See I know nothing about music, listen to alot of it, all different styles, but don't even know what gain is 

All I know is what my ears hear, but I know one thing for sure in my mind Led Zeplin is not in a long shot the BEST BAND of all time, never have been a fan but
I'm from a different era, to each there own.

I'll really throw you for a loop and say my favorite is the Counting Crows..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BROWNDOG said:


> All I know is what my ears hear, but I know one thing for sure in my mind Led Zeplin is not in a long shot the BEST BAND of all time, never have been a fan but


BLASPHEMY!!!!

Seriously, im speechless. 

Id give my left arm to be able to play like Page. Of course than I couldnt play the guitar at all, but you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Guitar Player magazine did a "cuttin heads" bracket on the big name guitar players a few years ago. Judged on innovation, style, versatility, infleunce, tone, body of work, etc etc.

1. Hendrix (Obviously)
2. Wes Montgomery 
3. Jim Hall 
4. Stevie Ray Vaughan
5. Joe Pass
5. Jeff Beck 
6. John McLaughlin
7. Django Reinhardt
8. Jimmy Page
9. Mark Knopfler
10. Eric Johnson

What about Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top. The guy that Jimi Hendrix idolized.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Bustem36 said:


> I'd have to say Keith Urban or Ted Nugent. Been to 3 Nuge concerts and he can tear it up on the guitar. Keith Urban is an incredible guitar player but don't really like is new music.
> 
> Recently saw a You Tube video of Travis Tritt warming up. He's good too but it reminded me any acoustic jamming sounds way better than electric noise.
> 
> will try to post video


yes keith urban is the bomb at jammin' when it comes to country i don't know about u but I've seen him in concert and its great.....he's my pic for acoustic.......by far'''''''''''''''''''i mean he can Jam....count it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For acoustic I would also like to add one of my favorites...Dave Matthews! Have you ever been to one of their shows? Awesome!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

chet atkins
roy clark but i dont really like him
jerry reed
vince gill
marty stewart dnot care for much either
steve warner
All of these guys can tear up a guitar.
yeah and keith urban is not bad either.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For rock, I'll flip a coin between Richie Sambora or Steve Perry. Country would have to be Vince Gill or Glen Campbell. Pretty hard to beat Johnny Lang for the blues. Jack Johnson or John Mayer would top the alternative category. A guy could go on forever with this topic. There are so very many truly awesome guitarists from every genre. 
Burl


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Heres mine Hint its the guy with the top hat....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Stevie Ray Vaughn
Tom Morello
Warren Haynes
John Mayer


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I second the John Mayer, Madison. I would also add Jimmy Page and Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

drjongy said:


> I second the John Mayer, Madison. I would also add Jimmy Page and Mark Knopfler.


He made a first bad impression with "your body is a wonderland" song.. If you listen to any of his blues stuff, He defintely makes it hurt!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

These two guys pick ok too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42t9jQhK ... re=related

huntin1


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark Knopfler!!!! The young guy's probably have never heard of him. His band Dire Straights was popular in the 80's. He is the only guitarist I have seen that can pic with 4 fingers.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mallard said:


> Mark Knopfler!!!! The young guy's probably have never heard of him. His band Dire Straights was popular in the 80's. He is the only guitarist I have seen that can pic with 4 fingers.


Money for nothing......and chicks for free. GREAT riff in that song!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

He is at his best in the song sultans of swing.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Another good one. The solo in that song is really tough, considering its played with little distortion.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Brian Haner (aka The Guitar Guy)

and keith urban just moved up a bit higher on my list, I knew he could play, but dayum.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

the late & greatest ever was DimeBag Darrel Abbot from Pantera and Damage Plan. he was considered a virtuoso at 15 and even if u dont like his style of music u cant deny what he could do w/ a guitar!


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hendrix is the greatest EVER he played with his teeth never seen anyone do that and imagine what he could have done if he had not died at 27.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

NodakDuckSlayer said:


> Hendrix is the greatest EVER he played with his teeth never seen anyone do that and imagine what he could have done if he had not died at 27.


Not to mention, how many guitarists picked up a guitar BECAUSE of him? How many people did he influence?

He was the first one to show the world just what sounds could be yanked out of a electric guitar. Not to mention was an early innovator in using effects such as fuzz, wah wah, chorus, and distortion.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Madison said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn
> Tom Morello
> Warren Haynes
> John Mayer


+10

nobody mentioned tom morello? Guy may be a wack job but I love the stuff he does with a guitar!

I love listening to the top three... I never gave Mayer a chance because of some of the fruity $hit he came out with.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

1-10 = ESTEBAN!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Madison said:


> John Mayer


I was suprised when I first heard what he can actually do with a guitar. Good addition to any list.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 12, 2009)

knew i'd get a rise out of someone if i put greatest ever, just my opinion, just bcuz someone did something 1st does not mean it is the best. this is the same as the ford vs chevy vs dodge, or benilli vs beretta vs winchester argument everyone has their own personal preference was just adding mine and maybe openning someone eyes to something they may have not heard or seen b4. i listen to all types of music including most of the guys listed above


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

For me it is not just their technical ability but how well they can string the chords together - I like it when they can move in and out of the technical stuff in such a fluid motion it seems effortless.

Stevie Ray Vaughn was a master at this

I don't know why but I really like the guitar about 1-1/2 - 2 minutes in
No Rain (Blind Mellon)


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

motor city mad man


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

All great choices. And I will second, third, and fourth Dimebag. How 'bout a few hat haven't been mentioned.

Jerry Garcia- The Grateful Dead
Trey Anastasio- Phish
David Gilmour- Pink Floyd
B.B. King
Lindsey Buckingham- Fleetwood Mac
Brad Paisley- (trust me)
Zack Brown- Zack Brown Band (again, trust me)
Slash- Guns & Roses
Zakk Wylde- Ozzy/ Black Label Society
Randy Rhodes- Ozzy



This could go on forever...


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Jimmy Page, Keith Richards, Neil Young....in that order


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id like to add Duane Allman to the list, probably one of the best slide players ever.

Dickey Betts wasnt no slouch either.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

SLASH----GUNS-N-ROSES KIRK HAMMET---METTALICCA!!!!! so there :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

You're all wrong.... :lol: Here they are:

Doc Watson
Tony Rice
Clarence White
Bryan Sutton
Kenny Smith

They don't have to plug their instruments in to make them talk. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

stonebroke said:


> They don't have to plug their instruments in to make them talk. :beer:


To quote Willie Brown: "Muddy Waters invented electricity". :lol:


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

All mine have been mentioned but thought I'd post my top 5.

1. SRV
2. Clapton
3. Knopfler
4. Page
5. BB King

Have been lucky enough to ssee all 5 live at least once. Actually saw SRV and Clapton together the night before the helicopter crashed and killed Stevie Ray.

George Thorogood was also very entertaining on stage.


----------

